# Midnight Jack in his new sweater



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

Midnight Jack has needed a new sweater for awhile. This was actually started before the pandemic, but was then put aside when I lost my ambition to do anything.

I used the Clifford Dog Sweater pattern by Lion Brand Yarn and only made minor changes because I wanted the sweater to cover a bit more.


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

He looks so content


----------



## ps5052 (Feb 5, 2017)

Midnight Jack is soooo handsome! And that is before hi new coat. Magnificent!


----------



## ps5052 (Feb 5, 2017)

Midnight Jack is soooo handsome! And that is before his new coat. Magnificent!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

What a sweetie! He looks like a very old boy, but still perky. Good job on the sweater.


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

Kansas g-ma said:


> What a sweetie! He looks like a very old boy, but still perky. Good job on the sweater.


 Yes, he is quite old now. He sleeps a great deal, does not see or hear very well, but still ooks forward to his walks and of course his meals.


----------



## Rosewood11 (Jan 25, 2011)

What a nice sweater, and what a handsome model!!! Does he like wearing his sweater indoors, as well? He looks like he's enjoying the added coverage!!! I've said many times that if you want your work to be appreciated, make something for your dog!!!

Our last dog was a smallish lab that lived to be 17. She loved her sweaters, and wore them inside and out for the entire winter. She knew when I was knitting something for her, and checked my progress regularly, and would lay at my feet while I worked. 

I know that lack of ambition you mentioned, and resemble that remark!!! I'm presently working on another dog sweater (also started before the lockdowns) for our "new" dog, whose back is 32 inches long from collar to tail!!! She's a flat-coated retriever, and can stand--but doesn't like--the cold, so I kind of expect she'll wear it inside and out, too. Our "children" keep us busy!!!

Wishing you and Midnight Jack many more years of happy companionship.


----------



## Morningstar2 (Mar 27, 2019)

Lilyan said:


> Midnight Jack has needed a new sweater for awhile. This was actually started before the pandemic, but was then put aside when I lost my ambition to do anything.
> 
> I used the Clifford Dog Sweater pattern by Lion Brand Yarn and only made minor changes because I wanted the sweater to cover a bit more.


What a lovable and darling old face! Our home is so empty now that we don't have a dog. Enjoy every moment with this sweet pup. His sweater is beautiful. Well done!


----------



## Taffsey (Apr 5, 2012)

How handsome he looks! Perfect color, too.


----------



## jbachman (Jan 19, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing the pattern source for Jack's beautiful sweater. I love the way it fits and want to try it for our dog.


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

Rosewood11 said:


> What a nice sweater, and what a handsome model!!! Does he like wearing his sweater indoors, as well? He looks like he's enjoying the added coverage!!! I've said many times that if you want your work to be appreciated, make something for your dog!!!
> 
> Our last dog was a smallish lab that lived to be 17. She loved her sweaters, and wore them inside and out for the entire winter. She knew when I was knitting something for her, and checked my progress regularly, and would lay at my feet while I worked.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for your good wishes. Yes, Midnight Jack enjoys dressing up and often wears something indoors as well. I think that his old bones likes the additional warmth. But instead of his sweater, I usually put him in an old sweatshirt that my daughter wore as a child.

Flat-coated retrievers are such wonderful dogs. I am sure your new Sweetie will very much appreciate her new sweater.


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

Thank you all for your kind thoughts and remarks. It is so nice to be among people who understand how special our animal companion are.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Jack's sweater appears to fit perfectly! It's lovely!


----------



## artsyist (Jan 11, 2013)

Beautiful sweater and a most handsome boy. Give him a "boop" for me.


----------



## GShepGirl (Jul 24, 2014)

What a handsome old boy your Midnight Jack is! He looks quite distinguished and proud modeling his new sweater


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

MJ looks quite contented and distinguished in his new sweater. You did an excellent job on it. Now your sweet boy can stay warm all winter.


----------



## annalee15 (Feb 11, 2011)

your dog is beautiful in his new sweater, it fits him perfectly. What a pretty boy .... very smart looking in this outfit


----------



## liz morris (Dec 28, 2014)

I'm going to investigate this pattern. Our old rescue Staffy seems to feel the cold. I made him one from some fabric I had with some fleece lining I was given, but he could do with a change, if only so I can wash the original. Lovely Midnight Jack looks so distinguished in his.


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

Lilyan said:


> Midnight Jack has needed a new sweater for awhile. This was actually started before the pandemic, but was then put aside when I lost my ambition to do anything.
> 
> I used the Clifford Dog Sweater pattern by Lion Brand Yarn and only made minor changes because I wanted the sweater to cover a bit more.


He looks adorable in his new coat.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

the sweetest dog we have ever loved was a Black Cocker..."Brodie"...............missed every day.


----------



## Froglegs (9 mo ago)

What a great shot! You can just _see_ he knows how good he looks in his spectacular new duds.


----------



## Grisby (Jan 12, 2019)

Thé sweetest dog we ever had was a golden flat haired Cocker, Lady. Still miss her 7 years later. Life goes on and fond memories fill our hearts. You are so courageous to begin again . You are courageous and forward looking . Wishing you much happiness with Jack.


----------



## margiedel (Feb 15, 2012)

Lilyan said:


> Midnight Jack has needed a new sweater for awhile. This was actually started before the pandemic, but was then put aside when I lost my ambition to do anything.
> 
> I used the Clifford Dog Sweater pattern by Lion Brand Yarn and only made minor changes because I wanted the sweater to cover a bit more.
> [/QUOT. Hi handsome boy. You look gorgeous in that sweater..


----------

